# Engine swap project



## GeorgiaVol (Aug 25, 2021)

After years of waiting, I am finally about to get started on my "updating" my 1987 Cavalier Z24.
Removing the fun but weak 2.8 MPFI engine and replacing it with a 3500 engine. Hp goes from 140 to about 210.
Project basically consists of putting a 2005 engine in a 1987 car using 1996 electronics.
End result: 210 hp, 2,000 lb car with a pretty zippy 5 speed.
Should be a fun project.


----------



## psuiewalsh (Aug 25, 2021)

Why not a 3800?


----------



## GeorgiaVol (Aug 25, 2021)

It would be a lot harder, weigh more, and not have very much more hp over the 3500


----------



## esshup (Aug 25, 2021)

But its' still a FWD car.....


----------



## GeorgiaVol (Aug 25, 2021)

Yep.
My high school car.


----------



## GeorgiaVol (Aug 25, 2021)

Did I mention 30mpg?
That too, plus I can still work on it.


----------



## FlyingDutchman (Sep 1, 2021)

Don't know much about either engine, except what I've read from Fiero stuff a long time ago.

Hows the progress?


----------



## GeorgiaVol (Sep 1, 2021)

Got a few custom parts in, waiting on more.
Got the 1st set of shop manuals for the donor car in, have another set for my car that should be here today or tomorrow.
Still keeping a look out for a complete 96ish 3.1 car that I can use for most of the parts.
Then it is just a matter of finding a low mileage 3500 engine and putting it together.


----------



## GeorgiaVol (Sep 27, 2021)

Ordered the engine yesterday.
145k miles with all the accessories for $400 and free shipping and a 6 month warranty.
Also ordered the rest of the "custom" parts I need for the engine.


----------



## Ted Jenkins (Sep 27, 2021)

How much experience in electronics do you have. If you do not understand electronics well it will never happen no matter what the donor car looks like. I have seen a dozen good mechanics fail on this because of electronics. Using 1996 and newer would be easier than pre 1996. The ECM is not easily cheated. The few times I have been involved on such projects it took me 80 hours plus just to sort out wiring and I knew exactly what I was doing. Best of luck Thanks


----------



## GeorgiaVol (Sep 27, 2021)

I am pretty familiar with THESE electronics.
It is an OBDII swap and the PCM was programmed for my setup. I was going to go OBDI, but like you said, tuning was going to be an issue.
The tedious part will be splicing the chasis harness and the OBDII harness. The engine side should pretty much be plug and play.
I got the electronic manuals for my car and the donor to help the splicing.


----------



## GeorgiaVol (Sep 27, 2021)

It is actually a pretty common swap for J body GM cars.


----------



## fordf150 (Sep 27, 2021)

anything can be done with enough time and patience. friend of mine swapped a 06 or 08 mustang 4.0 into a 92 f150....pulse fuel pump and all. it was 2 bays of the shop tied up with wiring harnesses spread out for a couple weeks.

same guy also swapped a 5.9 12v into a 04 top kick with the 04 half ton dash swapped in and kept the whole dash working like factory....kinda funny opening the glove box and seeing an old distributor laying in the there hooked up to the tach cable on the 5.9 tho.


----------



## GeorgiaVol (Sep 27, 2021)

All in all this is a pretty cheap project for a "classic" car that I really like. In the end I will be in it for less than $6k with new paint, new tires, newly serviced 5 speed with a new clutch, plus tons of other new sensors, injectors, etc.
And this vehicle is pretty inexpensive to keep running.


----------



## GeorgiaVol (Sep 30, 2021)

Engine is here. About time to start turning some wrenches


----------



## cookies (Sep 30, 2021)

sounds like a good ultra cheap project, have fun tearing the donor engine down to replace every 30+ year old gasket and seal


----------



## GeorgiaVol (Sep 30, 2021)

cookies said:


> sounds like a good ultra cheap project, have fun tearing the donor engine down to replace every 30+ year old gasket and seal


Donor engine is 15 years old from a 2006 Saturn Relay


----------



## cookies (Sep 30, 2021)

GeorgiaVol said:


> Donor engine is 15 years old from a 2006 Saturn Relay


Being GM I would still pull the heads to check the bores for severe wear and install fresh mls head gaskets maybe even have some aluminum tig welded into the valve pockets on the head for added compression, replace valve stem seals then lap the valves in, new rear main seal, intake gaskets(always leak on gm), oil pan gasket.. Always check the crank sensor wires on those they get damaged easily if the shielding crumbles away(always does)..if thats the style with the magnet on the timing chain gear replace it now before you install the engine the lil fookers always fall out of the oe gear.


----------



## GeorgiaVol (Sep 30, 2021)

I plan on replacing both crank seals, oil pan gasket, and valve cover gaskets. This particular engine doesn't share the same flaws as the 2.8 or the 3400 engines. As long as everything looks ok, just gonna let it ride. Appreciate the advice though.
Worst case scenario, it cost me another $500 and a weekend to swap it out. Back in the day I swapped a 2.8 out in a weekend and it went 60k miles before I threw a rod (my fault). I got pretty good at working on these little cars.


----------



## Mad Professor (Sep 30, 2021)

I remember the good old days, when you could take a Nova with an I-6 auto and have a 427 and muncie in it in two days........


----------



## cookies (Sep 30, 2021)

If you have to do it again look for a super charged 2.4L out of a cavalier or supercharged 3800


----------



## GeorgiaVol (Dec 27, 2021)

Santa came through for me and got me a bunch of supplies I needed to work on my project! I got an air hose reel, an inline air drier, an air paint gun, tons of sanding discs for my die grinder, and a professional trim removing kit. I can't wait to get it set up and start practicing painting this spring!


----------



## GeorgiaVol (Jan 9, 2022)

Got the dash out. Now I understand the wiring setup I will be doing. Got my new hose reel setup too. Bout to get going on this project finally!!


----------



## GeorgiaVol (Jan 10, 2022)

It will look a whole lot better after I sand the rusty areas and primer the whole thing.
None of the wires appeared brittle, that is good. Also didn't notice any breaks, cuts, or scuffs. Just lots of grime from sitting.


----------



## GeorgiaVol (Jan 15, 2022)

Trying my HF sandblaster out today.
Not bad for $40


----------



## GeorgiaVol (Jan 15, 2022)

That was the E brake.
Here is the gear shifter.


----------



## GeorgiaVol (Jan 15, 2022)

Painted the E brake


----------



## camel2019 (Mar 28, 2022)

I’m doing the typical swap for stuff now a days putting a 5.3Ls into my my gasser 1990 Chevy 3500 that currently has a 350 with 7 cylinders. I love to find a 5 or 6 speed manual to go into it but most of the ones I find are dodge or 4x4. Also putting a 5.3Ls into my 1986 mustang drag car but that will be a simple engine carb set up.


----------



## MattRBritton (Sep 23, 2022)

I was going to ask, HOW?



GeorgiaVol said:


> In the end I will be in it for less than $6k with new paint



$6k barely covers the paint...but now I see you are doing it yourself. Nice. Always wished I could do that. Actually both. Swap an engine...and paint a car. But I’ll need;

More money.
More time.
A new house with a shed.
Likely a good divorce lawyer.

So...I have my eye out for donor cars, lol.


----------



## MattRBritton (Sep 23, 2022)

GeorgiaVol said:


> That was the E brake.
> Here is the gear shifter.View attachment 956622
> View attachment 956620


Looks good, metal is in decent shape.


----------



## GeorgiaVol (Sep 23, 2022)

Ah, the never ending project because I have no time to spend on it. Lol
Yeah, it isn't costing me much, but it isn't moving fast either.


----------



## Ted Jenkins (Sep 24, 2022)

I have been helping my son with a 50 Chrysler Coup. He found several started projects but not very completed projects which he is trying to assemble. I really like his 50 Chrysler because it looks nice but the inside tubing is going to need to be pushed much farther. It has only some what a roll cage that may be fitted with shoulder harnesses. It has a SBC 350/383 with big valves. I do not like the mechanical twin Holley 780s because it takes real finesse to drive it around the block. You could say herky jerky. I did my first swap in 69 from a 57 Tbird to a 55 F100. Still have it but do not drive it . All of my swaps have taken about a year to complete but well worth the time. 

Thanks


----------

